# Transcript for BCS degree



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,
This forum has been extremely informative and I got some highly valuable information from the same. But I was having a doubt about transcript:

Question1: I have a degree in computer science as Bachelor of computer science and aspire to take up a job in computer science in Australia. But the degree transcripts and/or marksheets indicate the subject names as Computer science theory paper 1, Computer science theory paper 2 etc. It does not indicate the contents of what exactly i studied in this subject. Will this still be considered in my experience or will I loose points due to the same? Please kindly guide me.

Question 2: Is it mandatory to have a transcript if I have the marksheet.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi abhkulkarni, 

a mark sheet and transcript are equivalent. If your subject names are somewhat non-informative I would highly recommend to submit a full curriculum with detailed subject descriptions as well. If the assessor cannot guess what you were taught in a subject s/he will likely not count it towards your ICT content and you might end up getting your education assessed as a bachelor with a minor in ICT or even worse as an unrelated bachelor degree. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Monika for ur valuable inputs. But now I have a problem that I am not getting such detailed transcript or marksheet. So what I am thinking of is to get a syllabus for my curriculum and get it stamped from the notary authority.

1) Can you comment if this can help?
2) Is anyone especially from Pune university or even otherwise had such kind of an issue?

Please let me know. Again eagerly waiting for your help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi abhkulkarni, 

a syllabus was just what I had in mind . Make sure that the university stamps it and that there are contact details for somebody at the university, for example the program coordinator or school head. It's unlikely that ACS will call them up but that will lend it an official air . 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this I hope I get the necessary details and also get it stamped. 

Thanks again.

Abhijit


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

This seems get even more tough now I just checked with my university and they do not have any old syllabi archived.
1) Is there anyone who is a BCS from Pune university passed out in 1997-1998 batch? Please help me to provide the scan of the syllabus copy
2) Is there any other solution?

Thanks a ton in advance! Eagerly awaiting ur replies.


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got some more inputs here. Just wanted to verify if my understanding is correct:
1) Suppose I have got around 14 years of total experience whole in IT but all outside Australia, then 2 years would be deducted as a rule. So it comes to 12 years.
2) Since I am struggling a bit to prove the details of my BCS (Bachelor of computer science) Syllabus, so additional 2 years would be deducted from my experience i.e. it comes to 10 years.

So I am not eligible for 15 points in this case. If that is not the problem, then I will not really fight hard go find my old syllabus which I was going to provide as a supporting document alongwith my transcript. Does this sound logical? Eagerly waiting for ur expert comments.


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Please ignore the previous post

Here's the reframed one:

Just got some more inputs here. Just wanted to verify if my understanding is correct:
1) Suppose I have got around 14 years of total experience whole in IT but all outside Australia, then 2 years would be deducted as a rule. So it comes to 12 years.
2) Since I am struggling a bit to prove the details of my BCS (Bachelor of computer science) Syllabus, so additional 2 years would be deducted from my experience in this worst case scenario i.e. it comes to 10 years.

So am I not eligible for 15 points in this case as well? If that is not the problem, then I will not really fight hard go find my old syllabus which I was going to provide as a supporting document alongwith my transcript. Does this sound logical? Eagerly waiting for ur expert comments.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi abhkulkarni, 

you can only claim points for work experience *in the last 10 years* from DIAC. ACS will however consider your entire work experience. When did you receive your bachelor degree? If it was 14 years ago you have a good chance that most of the "deductions" will be outside the 10 year time frame that DIAC considers, so good for you. 

*Worst case scenario: *If ACS evaluates your bachelor as comparable to an *Australian bachelor with a major in ICT*, the will consider you "skilled" after 2 years of post-graduation work experience if your bachelor is closely related to your nominated occupation, 4 years if not. 

If ACS evaluates your bachelor as comparable to an *Australian bachelor with a minor in ICT*, the will consider you "skilled" after 5 years of post-graduation work experience if your bachelor is closely related to your nominated occupation, 6 years if not. 

If they evaluate your bachelor as not having enough ICT content you will need to go through RPL (requires 6 years of experience). 

*Source:* Summary of Criteria.


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs. Indeed I received my degree 14 years ago. So in that case I assume that it should not be a problem getting maximum number of points.

Regarding the worst case scenario where I am not evaluated as a bachelor having enough ICT content, then I guess my experience would be considered as 14 minus 6 i.e. 8 years (or will it be 10 minus 4 i.e. 6 years. In this case I will have to go thru the RPL. Is this understanding correct?


----------



## NewBie111 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Bsc marks sheets*



abhkulkarni said:


> Thanks for the inputs. Indeed I received my degree 14 years ago. So in that case I assume that it should not be a problem getting maximum number of points.
> 
> Regarding the worst case scenario where I am not evaluated as a bachelor having enough ICT content, then I guess my experience would be considered as 14 minus 6 i.e. 8 years (or will it be 10 minus 4 i.e. 6 years. In this case I will have to go thru the RPL. Is this understanding correct?


Hi Abhi,,
My Bsc marks sheets just say "Computer science Theory papaer -1". what did you do in this case.. did you get transcript or some other approach.. 

I have MCA too (from IGNOU) after BSc, and the MCA marks card has the subject names just behind it.


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBie111 said:


> Hi Abhi,,
> My Bsc marks sheets just say "Computer science Theory papaer -1". what did you do in this case.. did you get transcript or some other approach..
> 
> I have MCA too (from IGNOU) after BSc, and the MCA marks card has the subject names just behind it.


Hi,
I think for bsc you will also need to attach ur syllabus alongwith the transcript. For MCA, scan also the sheet that has subject names mentioned.
All the best!


----------



## NewBie111 (Jan 9, 2014)

abhkulkarni said:


> Hi,
> I think for bsc you will also need to attach ur syllabus alongwith the transcript. For MCA, scan also the sheet that has subject names mentioned.
> All the best!


Hi 
Thanks lot for the reply. 
I am a 2001 passed out (from SKU Andhra pradesh) and I could not get any details in net and the university site. 

I see same is the case with Pune university also 
Do you know how to get it...


----------



## JessyKant (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Abhi,

I passed out BCS from pune university in 1998. I am too facing the same issue as yours. I am looking for a syllabus. Do you have it for all 3 yrs. FY, SY n TY.


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

JessyKant said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I passed out BCS from Pune university in 1998. I am too facing the same issue as yours. I am looking for a syllabus. Do you have it for all 3 yrs. FY, SY n TY.


Shouldn't be a problem. I'm too did BCS from UoP in 2006 and the mark sheet just mentions CS paper I, II, and so on.

I sent the TY mark sheet along with the degree, and it accepted as ICT Major.


----------



## dunedinpankaj (Apr 30, 2017)

*TYBCS syllabus*

Hi Abhi,

it might be very old stuff for you.

just want to know did you get TYBCS pune university syllabus?
if you have soft/hard copy, would you mind sharing with me?

Thanks a ton!





abhkulkarni said:


> Hi,
> This forum has been extremely informative and I got some highly valuable information from the same. But I was having a doubt about transcript:
> 
> Question1: I have a degree in computer science as Bachelor of computer science and aspire to take up a job in computer science in Australia. But the degree transcripts and/or marksheets indicate the subject names as Computer science theory paper 1, Computer science theory paper 2 etc. It does not indicate the contents of what exactly i studied in this subject. Will this still be considered in my experience or will I loose points due to the same? Please kindly guide me.
> ...


----------



## dunedinpankaj (Apr 30, 2017)

*Need BCS syllabus of pune university*

Hi, I am desparately looking for BCS syllabus of pune university for 2000-2003.
Can you please please help.





abhkulkarni said:


> Hi,
> This forum has been extremely informative and I got some highly valuable information from the same. But I was having a doubt about transcript:
> 
> Question1: I have a degree in computer science as Bachelor of computer science and aspire to take up a job in computer science in Australia. But the degree transcripts and/or marksheets indicate the subject names as Computer science theory paper 1, Computer science theory paper 2 etc. It does not indicate the contents of what exactly i studied in this subject. Will this still be considered in my experience or will I loose points due to the same? Please kindly guide me.
> ...


----------



## dunedinpankaj (Apr 30, 2017)

*BCS syllabus of pune university*

Hi ,

how did u manage this problem of BCS syllabus. Please help me with ideas .






JessyKant said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I passed out BCS from pune university in 1998. I am too facing the same issue as yours. I am looking for a syllabus. Do you have it for all 3 yrs. FY, SY n TY.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Pankaj

I did my BCS and MCS from Pune uni. Marksheets are enough and you don't need the syllabus.


----------



## dunedinpankaj (Apr 30, 2017)

Appreciate your reply.

However, when I am doing NZQA qualification assessment, the officer asked me syllabus of BCS as the subject names on marksheet (e.g. Computer science paper I, II) are not helping the officer compare it with NZ standards.

I am really really struggling to get the syllabus.
Do you have any thoughts on getting the syllabus.

Thank You,




KeeDa said:


> Hi Pankaj
> 
> I did my BCS and MCS from Pune uni. Marksheets are enough and you don't need the syllabus.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Try with the college library or at the university itself.


----------



## snehal.kamble (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Pankaj
Were you able to get the NZQA assessment done? Did you get the BCS syllabus.
please let me know if you found any solution.

Thanks




dunedinpankaj said:


> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> However, when I am doing NZQA qualification assessment, the officer asked me syllabus of BCS as the subject names on marksheet (e.g. Computer science paper I, II) are not helping the officer compare it with NZ standards.
> 
> ...


----------

